
Ask HN: Is it useful an informative&actionable 3D earth on all the governments? - thepra
In scope it would be similar to Wikipedia but focused on making it easy to understand how governments are structured(in 3D, both organizationally and the responsible people behind), how they work and, when possible, provide actionable informations for any citizen on how to act collectively(or individually) to make their concerns or objections heard by the people representing them.<p>It might evolve into a decentralized discussion platform if <i>done well</i> and if there&#x27;s demand.<p>I found that this kind of information is mostly disorganized and scattered all over internet (or offline) and there&#x27;s no common format to represent it, making it not easy to understand many times.
======
codingdave
For finding out how government entities work, go to their web sites - most of
the publish their ordinances, regulations, and policies. In the US, if they do
not, you can get them via FOIA.

As far as how to make your concerns and objections known, it depends on the
scale of government. For small local entities, go to their board meetings and
have your say in the public comment times. For state-level concerns, talk to
your representative. For federal concerns, again talk to your representatives,
respond when requests for public comments are sent out.

For all levels of government, vote.

If you want to put together a new site that compiles that all into one place
and lets people know what their options are, that would be a powerful tool for
change. But trying to make it into a decentralized discussion platform may run
up against sunshine laws - you cannot open a dialogue with city council
members on some topics, for example - they are not legally allowed to have
private discussions about public matters, as it excludes the public. This is
why board/council meetings are public and people are invited to attend and
speak up - to make sure private discussions don't impact public decision
making.

~~~
thepra
Sorry, I meant public discussions, not behind a login page just to read those.

I kind of already knew that engagement info, even though I'm not American, and
I'm looking at a bigger picture and a solution to apply to any government for
the ease of engagement for the citizens.

Thanks for the appreciation.

------
manx
Are you looking for something like this?

[https://github.com/canonical-debate-
lab/paper/blob/master/RE...](https://github.com/canonical-debate-
lab/paper/blob/master/README.mediawiki)

